# Elementary question



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

I was wondering about milk filtration systems you use. I bought a funnel and filters from hoegger, but the filters make the filtering so slow sometimes I'll have to change a filter mid "stream". I have been told to use papertowels and I didn't know about that, I don't want surprises in my milk.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I use a SS filter, not too slow, easy to clean, less trash. Before that I used coffee filters but they are way too slow. 
If you wash the udder, brush the doe down, milk in a bug free environment(mosquitoes/flies are a bother here in bugville) then there shouldn't be any surprises. Some people will shave the udder to prevent hair falling into the pail, brushing and washing works well for my hairy girls. 
Megan


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, I don't know what an SS filter is. 

I don't have a lot of trash or anything really. I just want to be sure and get what is in there OUT. 

I have tried the coffee filters too and couldn't do that. Way too slow for me. 

I didn't ask Mr. Pruitt what type filter he used, it was a cool set up tho.

It took about 30 minutes to get 4.5 lb. milk strained the a.m.. I am thinking that's way too long!


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

oh dear, that is way too long. by half hour past milking, i want mine darned cold to make it taste good. i use those filters that are round, actual dairy filters. from wokring at dairies for years, i just feel better knowing that is what these things are for--they get all the ickys. and just because you can't see it, like a bug, doesn't mean its not in there, like tiny dirt. disk filters are cheap, filter everything, and are fairly fast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

:yeahthat My milk is 40F within that time! 

I use a large ss (stainless steal) filter over a 3gal ss milk tote with 4 9/16 Schwartz Filter-Clean milk filters. I would never use a paper towel, but that's just me. My milk flows through the filter almost as fast as I pour it in. If I am adding a full bucket of milk I might need to wait a minute for it to go through.

I used to have the filter that you have and it is VERY slow. Here is a tip to help speed things along a little, lift the funnel off the jar while straining -this allows it not to get air locked. Then lightly tap the funnel on the mouth jar while straining -this gets it going faster.

Christy


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

where would get some better filters? I am okay right now since I'm not really dealing with a lot of milk, but hopefully that will improve next freshening by a large margin. I really can't keep doing THIS.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I totally understand, that is slow. 

I got mine at hoeggars(hoeggergoatsupply.com), I've been using the same one for three years now, it's small, but really fast, easy to clean, etc. I think, but if you have a kitchen supply store they sell really nice fine mesh stainless steal strainers for cheap. I think jefferslivestock.com would have them too.

Megan


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Merry Beth,
I use a Stainless Steel strainer that uses a regular milk filter that is sold at Jeffers in boxes of 100. There is a spring that holds it tightly in place. The actual strainer holds about 1/2 gallon or so of milk. I also use a funnel that sits on a gallon plastic jug that my strainer sits on. There was a gal on this forum that sold them but is no longer in business. I don't know where the source is for the funnel but it is great in that it sits perfectly on a plastic gallon jug. I have friends from church who save gallon water jugs for me. Since they have only had water in them - they are clean. I do not re-use jugs that had milk in them.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That green thing (funnel) is a bird seed funnel


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

I have heard of people using the plastic and metal type coffee strainers you can get them at wal mart.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

luvzmybabz said:


> I have heard of people using the plastic and metal type coffee strainers you can get them at wal mart.


Then you have the worry of making sure it is super clean and sterilized each time you use it. Also, it is highly unlikely that that type of strainer would keep all of the nasty stuff out.

I use the same protocol as Christy. SS strainer and one time use disposable milk filters.

Sara


----------

